# Leaving DTivo. Want to revert to normal so I can sell on Ebay. What do I do?



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I left for DISH due to end of life of Dtivo coming soon. I didnt' like Diretvs blue lights receivers. I want to sell them on Ebay and I read you can't sell them hacked. So what do I have to do to get these sellable?

I have three receivers all using the Zipper to hack with InstantCake.

1. Hughes SD-DVR40 subbed - new Hard drive put in. I have the old original hard drive stored away. Can I just put the old harddrive back in and just sell it? Will the new buyer be able to use it?

2. My second receiver is a Hughes SD-DVR40 and Philips 708? which I hacked directly onto the original drive. I don't know if I saved an original image of both of them. I probably did but need to find it. What do I need to do to get these sellable and reverted back to factory?

3. Also are my usb to ethernet adapters able to work on regular unhacked tivo's? I have one linksys FA120 and 2 Airlink Asoho USB. They all work great with my zippered tivo.

Thanks for the help you guys have given me. It's been fun but High Definition made me move and I didn't like Directv's HD receivers and their bright blue lights!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't think it's necessary to remove the hacks as long as you don't advertise them in your auction. Adapters can be used with non-hacked standalone tivos.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't think it would be a nice idea to sell a hacked TiVo on eBay and NOT let the buyer know what they are getting. The Zippered units do not act the same as a stock unit and the new owner could have difficulty getting support from D* if something goes wonky. At the very least, I'd ask the buyer if they wanted it restored back to factory original.

Request an image from the image request thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=62430
and restore the TiVos back to normal.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Easier just to do an emergency reinstall.
more info on kickstart codes here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-295501.html


----------



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

So doing either of these will allow someone to subscribe to the DTivo?


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

Is Dtv going to stop tivo completely, and make us all get their new recievers???


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

No


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

PrimeRisk said:


> I don't think it would be a nice idea to sell a hacked TiVo on eBay and NOT let the buyer know what they are getting.


I agree. I'm contemplating selling my hacked HDVR2 on Ebay. If I truthfully advertise it will Ebay pull the plug on the auction before it's over?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

It is a violation of the license agreement you agreed to when you downloaded the hacks to make the zipper disk to sell a hacked Tivo.
Don's sell hacked Tivo's on Ebay it makes hack developers angry.


----------



## kennet6565 (Nov 29, 2002)

What about selling dual hard drive TiVo's on eBay??


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

kennet6565 said:


> What about selling dual hard drive TiVo's on eBay??


that's just fine.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I hacked pre-zipper, I'm not sure how they block upgrades. All you have to do is unblock upgrades, let your unit upgrade to new software and it will be un-hacked (stock).

Sell a hacked unit and you run the risk of a buyer expecting you to support it.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

lew said:


> I hacked pre-zipper, I'm not sure how they block upgrades. All you have to do is unblock upgrades, let your unit upgrade to new software and it will be un-hacked (stock).
> 
> Sell a hacked unit and you run the risk of a buyer expecting you to support it.


unless the unit was hacked with a non-inline monte setup... that usually requires more care than just stopping it from blocking upgrades.

rather than an upgrade, you can also trigger an emergency reinstall from the kickstart code


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

BTUx9 said:


> unless the unit was hacked with a non-inline monte setup... that usually requires more care than just stopping it from blocking upgrades.
> 
> rather than an upgrade, you can also trigger an emergency reinstall from the kickstart code


True but the OP hacked his unit with the zipper. I wouldn't have made that suggestion if the OP had hacked his unit via the sleeper script.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

lew said:


> True but the OP hacked his unit with the zipper. I wouldn't have made that suggestion if the OP had hacked his unit via the sleeper script.


I only made the comment because yours was immediately following "I hacked pre-zipper", and I wanted to make sure that it wasn't taken as the "all units can be unhacked by letting an upgrade proceed" that it seemed to imply. I agree with you, this is certainly doable for zippered machines.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Will an InstantCake'd HR10-250 act as a plain unit? As in, let itself go through upgrades? 

I too am leaving DirecTV and will soon have several DirecTV Tivo-based units to sell. 2 HR10-250 and two DVR-39 units. Some have the weaknees two-drive kit. I suppose I could remove it, revert back to the stock configs, and sell the bracket/kit separately.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> Will an InstantCake'd HR10-250 act as a plain unit? As in, let itself go through upgrades?


Instantcake just contains a stock image with nothing changed, so yes, upgrades will occurr, it will function normally.

(Well, at least S2 images should be completely stock. They advertise S1 images that work with large drives so they would have at least had to change the kernel. Doesn't sound like a good idea to me to sell images like that...upgrade comes along..blows away your LBA48 aware kernel..whatever).


----------

